

Ask HN: How do I know if my startup is infringing on patents? - maxmzd_

With all of the patents out there, what is the best way to figure out which features I&#x27;ve added might infringe on a patent&#x2F;idea I&#x27;ve never heard of?
======
davismwfl
Well. First IANAL. But from my understanding you are better off moving forward
without researching patents in depth. Obviously if you depend on a specific
algorithm used in a specific way you should likely validate you are free from
incumbencies. But outside of that you are safer not looking up patents because
you can claim you had no knowledge and invented it on your own. While maybe
not a saving factor in the end it can save you significant legal consequences.

Of course when in doubt an attorney has his/her usages. Also others here may
have better or more experience.

------
cat9
Given the way that software patents work, you probably are.

But for the vast majority of startups, this is not something you should be
worrying about early on. Let the lawyers sort it out later during due
diligence. Worry about getting customers first. You should consult your legal
counsel (rather than the internet) about your specific case, but in
general...build the damn thing and start selling it, instead of looking for
excuses not to.

